# Made the switch to Mac



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

All of your dogs look much nicer now! I am so thrilled. I never want to touch a PC again.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I've been a Mac girl for years and would never go back!


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

Yay . . . another Mac convert!! I've been converting folks for years. DH and I just broke down and got iPhones this week to add to the mania. What kind did you get?


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've got a MAC, too! I love it!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

:clap2: MAC!!!! :clap2:


----------



## cjsud (Oct 26, 2008)

I made the switch at Christmas! we now have 3 with my DH being the hold out. I'm in love with my daughters iphone so maybe....


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I've used my daughter's Mac can't remember what the difference was in the keyboard, but I totally lost my shift key. I would consider a Mac in the future and LOVE my iPHONE, it took some time getting used too but is well worth it.


----------



## whitBmom (Nov 27, 2006)

Wow glad to hear there are some Mac users on the forum! My husband has been in the graphic design field for over 10yrs and we have only used Macs. Now that he is into web design we have a PC tester but we love our Mac's


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

another great thing about MAC's the one-to-one program (52 private one hour lessons for $99.00)


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

hi Ivy! hi Gryff! (what a cute pic, and congrats on the new mac!)


----------



## ivyagogo (Sep 11, 2007)

kelrobin said:


> Yay . . . another Mac convert!! I've been converting folks for years. DH and I just broke down and got iPhones this week to add to the mania. What kind did you get?


I got the 20" imac. I thought the 24" was just ridiculously gigantic. So far, I love everything about it except iphoto. I simply can't figure out why I can't keep my folder structure! I switched to Picasa and so far that is better.


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

iphoto faces doesn't work with dogs...:Cry::Cry:


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

j.j.'s mom said:


> iphoto faces doesn't work with dogs...:Cry::Cry:


What do you mean with this? Is there something iphoto can do other than hold the photos that transfer there from my camera?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> What do you mean with this? Is there something iphoto can do other than hold the photos that transfer there from my camera?


Oh yes it can do a lot. I don't use faces but it can sort photos by people in the picture (thus faces)
Edit pictures, email pictures and even size them for the Forum are just a few of the other things iphoto can do


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Hmmm, I guess I need lessons. Do you know if there is an internet site where you can learn some of this stuff?


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Sheri said:


> Hmmm, I guess I need lessons. Do you know if there is an internet site where you can learn some of this stuff?


If there is an Apple store near you you can get 52 private one hour lessons (you pick whatever topic you want) for $99.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

Oh, that would be awesome! But, the nearest is about 2 hours away. Bummer.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Try----
http://www.apple.com/ilife/iphoto/guided-tour/medium.html


----------



## kelrobin (Jan 21, 2008)

I have iPhoto and Picasa, and thus far I like Picasa much better. I download into iPhoto but make my albums in Picasa. I use Photoshop for editing, but there are so many good programs out there now. 

We are so excited about our iPhones that we are like little kids playing with them all the time. Just wish the phone part of it was as good as all the rest of the features (AT&T not as good as our old carrier). 

Welcome to the world of Mac   (I started in the early 80's!)
:ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger::ranger:
This is how many I have had (and still have them all . . . also a graphic designer and now a collector!)


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

mintchip said:


> Try----
> http://www.apple.com/ilife/iphoto/guided-tour/medium.html


Thanks, Sally. My screen doesn't show some of the symbols, like "name", so maybe my software doesn't do the fancier stuff. I bought my MAC in '08.


----------



## mugsy & me (Feb 3, 2008)

i use both mac, macbook and pc, a dell netbook.
i love the mac...


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

What a timely post. I'm trying to talk DH into getting a Mac. He likes to make movies with the PC, but the PC tends to have a lot of "technical" problems. I've heard such good things about iMovie....I think he would fall in love if he had one.


----------



## j.j.'s mom (Aug 16, 2009)

i got my mac last year.. got a refurbished macbook online from the apple store and it has paid for itself....when my daughter got married in september i put imovie and idvd into action... i put her wedding and rehearsal pictures into imovie and was able to create fabulous slide shows. i was able to take music and audio (their vows) and added them to the slide show.
plus with the "burns" effect, it added movement. i made three different imovie/slide shows.. then with idvd, ( i used their wedding template) and made a dvd with all 3 slide shows and gave it to them. they just love it. it can be played in any dvd player. i was also able to make a slide show with one of the slideshow templates with added music from my great niece's 1st birthday. i did this in just an hour or so. it took my nephew and entire day to make a slideshow for the birthday party of katie's first year. and he is a computer geek. the mac makes things so easy and fun to do. i used some of the online tutorials from apple to help me with these projects. i have since done others... it is impressive!!
i have a pc in my sewing room since my embroidery programs are not compatible with mac... however, i do have my macbook partitioned so when i travel, i can go to my windows xp on my macbook if i need to use a pc program.


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

Hmmm....I had not thought of a refurbished mac. Did it come with warranty?? 

If iMovie works as well as I've heard, I may not ever see DH again. He will be cooped up in the office making all kinds of masterpieces.....


----------



## DAJsMom (Oct 27, 2006)

Refurbished macs come with the same warranty as new ones.

iphoto '09 has Faces. Earlier versions don't. We have it on the macbook. It's pretty fun. I got a laugh out of how often it mixes up my kids--they all look alike to iphoto!

We switched to mac a year or so ago. We have an imac, a macbook, and ipod Touch, a nano, and three shuffles. I'd have an iphone, but I won't switch to AT&T. I love my ipod Touch! Love it!


----------



## Renee (Mar 27, 2008)

From what I've read, it sounds like Verizon will get the iPhone once the contract is up with AT&T in 2010. I don't know anyone that likes AT&T service!

I'm thinking about getting the iPod touch for my 14.5 year old for Christmas. Age appropriate...yes?? no??


----------

